# DreamweaverMX keeps closing...



## pickledpuppies (Aug 29, 2004)

hmmm i'm not sure if anyone will be able to help me out...i'm having a problem using dreamweaver MX i'm running WinXP home edition, it seems that at random times if i click out of dreamweaver to go into photoshop or to view my page in a browser windows sends me an Application error message reading "The instruction at "0x5ad70531" referenced memory at "0x00000014". The memory could not be "read"." ... :4-dontkno well thankyou to anyone that takes their time to try and help me out...i can keep going on using it...just gets annoying trying to re-open it


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

It's probably related to memory. Do you have enough memory to run those two memory intensive programs? I recommend having at least 512MB (or 1GB if you can get it).


----------

